# How to report Echo's that are unable to be completely visualized.



## jessicaparker1 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a question about reporting Echocardiography. We are attempting to bill out a complete Echo (93306) but the physician was unable to visualize all the structure so at the end of her report under Comments, it states Technically Limited Study and this is the reason she gives for being unable to visualize the other missing structures. Can she just state “Technically Limited Study” in her comments or must it be listed next to the structure. For example, Tricuspid- Technically Limited. And would “Technically Limited” be accepted as a reason on why she could not visualize the structure.

Every bit of information will help.

Thank You & Have a great Holiday.


----------



## phoyt (Dec 21, 2010)

I would think the more detail, the better.  If there is one particular area that was hard to visulize, I would be as specific as possible.

Also technically limited may be a good reason but you might have to bill the reduced service modifier (52) since the study is incomplete.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi,
in such cases as this, identification and mesaurement of some structures may not be possible ( for different reasons). The physician should document the reason that an element could not be visualized. ANd if he or she does this you may still bill a complete echo.       


A limited echo study is an examination that does not evaluate or document the attempt to evaluate all of the structures that make up a complete echo. U understand?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Dec 22, 2010)

This initial post generated a lot of discussion in our office. Theresa, we agree with you.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you Cyndi.


----------

